# Mountain lion cropping issue?



## CrazyPeanut (Jul 29, 2012)

I have just upgraded to Mountain Lion, and trying to resize / recrop photos doesn't seem to work properly, or am I doing something really stupid?
In develop mode, click on crop overlay. Choose size, then try to pull in the sides of the photo to size it. As soon as I click on it, I jump to another photo in the try. The only corner I can resize from is the bottom left. OK, so then I want to 'grip the photo, and move it to reposition the frame. Again, I am taken to another photo in the tray. Any ideas? 

I tried the same routine on my desktop, and that seems to work fine - although that is still running Lion...


----------



## clee01l (Jul 29, 2012)

CrazyPeanut, Welcome to the forum. Is your Laptop a MBP with the new retina display? That is the only think I can think of that might make a difference. LR4 works in MLion just as it did in Lion.  There are 8 handles along the edges of the crop window. You can grab any of these handles and adjust the window   I can not duplicate your issue with an iMac and OSX 10.8.0


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Jul 30, 2012)

There is also the the issue of the aspect ratio lock on/off feature, that will effect how the crop operates.


----------

